# Anyone used a puppy pen?



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi there,
Not long till wee Maggie arrives (2wks on Friday, not that Im counting down!), and I am currently investigating getting her a puppy pen for use indoors. I am not keen on using a crate, although I see many people on here use them successfully, but i know I need to be able to keep her contained when Im out or leaving her unattended. 
Was wondering if anyone has used these and has any suggestions, as there seem to be a lot of different types, all made out of completely different materials! Im very confused as to what is the best option. Any help would be much appreciated! 
Emma x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I tried using a low pen 61cm the first night and Flo managed to climb up the inside corner and jump out in the night. I rushed out and brought a higher 107cm pen for the second night and she climbed up the inside and jumped out. Worried that she might injure herself she was put in the utility room with an open crate and puppy pad for wees for the third night where she has slept ever since.

The pens were fine during the day to seperate off areas in our open plan house when Flo could see we were around but no use in the night when she desperate to get out and find me.

I think some puppies can climb out (I've seen at least one youtube vid of a puppy escaping from a pen on this forum - Rufus I think) and others don't try.

Maybe a pen more like a babies travel cot would be an option as I don't think it would so easy for a puppy to climb up the inside and jump out or find a pen system that has a cover over the top.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

embee said:


> I think some puppies can climb out (I've seen at least one youtube vid of a puppy escaping from a pen on this forum - Rufus I think) and others don't try.


Ha found it. Here's the thread http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=940 and here's Rufus in the Great Escape http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywI_57GW3Vc


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'Lo had a Midwest Metals Gold Zinc Exercise Pen as a pup, it worked well. Get the 5 foot tall or a cover for these types of pens, lots of pups will climb.


----------



## Kez (May 1, 2011)

I bought a puppy pen online 61cms high I think with 2 foot panels which link together. It wasnt stable enough Ruby could push it round the room and climb quite a way up it. Didnt have the confidence to leave her at home in it in case she pushed it over or tried to climb right over and hurt herself. Ive switched to a large cage and shes more than happy in it.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the helpful replys. Oh my goodness how clever is Rufus. Last time I had a puppy it was a border collie and she wasnt nearly so agile as that. 
The pen I was looking at had soft walls and a zip on and off roof. Something like this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Portable-Fa...OS/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1304489661&sr=8-12 But maybe I will need to investigate child gates or something. My living room and kitchen are open plan. Want to try and prevent her from chewing my furniture if at all possible. 
This is the only part of having Maggie that I havnt organised or figured out but still a couple of wks to go so can keep researching. Maybe a crate wouldnt be so bad, ive just never used one before and am not at all sure of them. 
Emma x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Theres no reason to be weary of crates, there great! 

I'm really not sure about the idea of a cloth pen. Pups will often panic when left alone, and try to escape anyway they can. Cloth walls can be destroyed easily, then you've wasted a lot of money and she's learned that if she only works hard enough, she's free. I think wire or hard plastic is the way to go. That pen would be fine while your home though I think.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

OK think Im just gonna bite the bullet and buy a crate then, get an ebay hunt on. Im beggining to get stressed and nervous now cos its not that long now till she comes. Still dead excited too tho, Ive been waiting so long for my puppy to come. 
Thanx Enneirda, ur giving me the confidence to go get one. They just look a bit unfriendly thats all. But I have read all about how they end up loving them etc so will see how it goes.
Emma x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I used a pen for the first few months with Betty as my flat is open plan but like some of you have said they are quite moveable! I had to wedge against the end of my work top and put a chair in front of it to stop her getting out!! She had days of being fine in there, others she hated it. I thought she would have been ok as when I collected her the puppies were in a pen in he garden. The days she hated ot she would try and dig to escape!! At about 5 months old a fried had her for the morning for me and dropped her home to mine. When I got home a couple of hours later there was Betty sat on her blanket on the sofa!! The pen hadn't been closed properly and she's squeezed out! However there was no damage or mess so after that I just gave up using the pen!!

Crates probably are a better idea for safety and also for the routine of knowing they should be settling down when they are in there.

Good luck with whatever you choose to do!


X


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, don't worry about the crate - before I got Rosie, a friend of mine crate trained her dog and I thought it was just awful. But then I read up on it and the benefits and so Rosie went in one from day one. She didn't like it at first, but when I tried just leaving her shut up in our kitchen so I could go upstairs she went completely berserk and started throwing herself repeatedly against the door! That was a little light bulb moment - it wasn't the crate she didn't like, it was the separation! And in her crate (made smaller so it helped with toilet training) she was far more comfortable and less likely to do herself some serious damage! I usually give her a Kong stuffed with food when she goes in and now she will run in there in anticipation when I point to it.

Good luck! And I hope you don't have to pay £65 at the pet shop (we did and then saw them online for much cheaper!).


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WE tried....Lady is an escape artist...it didn't work for us.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> WE tried....Lady is an escape artist...it didn't work for us.


LOL!! I used to put the pen round Betty's bed and a puppy pad when she was tiny so she only had a small space. As the bed and puppy pad we in the kitchen I just enclosed this small space. One night I had gone to bed and could hear here and thought "that sounds like she outside my door, I better go and quieten her down as she is being really noisy" and when I opened the door and she was sat outside my door! She has squeezed out of a gap between the pen, the kitchen unit and the kickboards so a gap of a couple of inches!!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

JulesB said:


> LOL!! I used to put the pen round Betty's bed and a puppy pad when she was tiny so she only had a small space. As the bed and puppy pad we in the kitchen I just enclosed this small space. One night I had gone to bed and could hear here and thought "that sounds like she outside my door, I better go and quieten her down as she is being really noisy" and when I opened the door and she was sat outside my door! She has squeezed out of a gap between the pen, the kitchen unit and the kickboards so a gap of a couple of inches!!!!!!


I know!! they are just crazy! With Lady, we haven't a clue how at 12 weeks she was able to get our past the gate on day 1. we found her in the living room. day 2 she piled all of her things, her bed, her big dog toy, and her towel and used it as a boost to get up and over....by day 3 she figured out how to put her little paws in the little holes of the gate, and climb right over.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Just get one and see how it goes for you and puppy. You'll get use out of it even if you just use it to keep puppy safe now and again or when she is in the car.

Flo went in a shut crate with a blanket over in the day for quiet puppy naps. She also slept in it over night but with the door open in our utility room and, although she no longer uses it indoors, it is now in the boot of the car for travelling.

It was a real asset when we went on holiday in a rented cottage when she was only about 8 months as she was happy to be put in there over night with door shut to sleep and also saw it as a home from home when she was in unfamiliar surroundings and would go in for a lie down.

Basic wire crates look a bit prison like to us but add a lovely squishy bed, cuddly toys, a hot water bottle and a cover over it and it becomes a secure den to a young puppy.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Mandy think thats what I will do. I live away from my family but go and stay with them once every few wks so it would be good if she had somewhere that was familiar and her own space while she was there too. I think it is just the fact that they look quite harsh like little metal prisons that puts me off, your exactly right. But I have read places that it makes them feel safe and secure so think i will just go for it. 
Emma x


----------



## Hells Bells (Jul 3, 2021)

weez74 said:


> Hi, don't worry about the crate - before I got Rosie, a friend of mine crate trained her dog and I thought it was just awful. But then I read up on it and the benefits and so Rosie went in one from day one. She didn't like it at first, but when I tried just leaving her shut up in our kitchen so I could go upstairs she went completely berserk and started throwing herself repeatedly against the door! That was a little light bulb moment - it wasn't the crate she didn't like, it was the separation! And in her crate (made smaller so it helped with toilet training) she was far more comfortable and less likely to do herself some serious damage! I usually give her a Kong stuffed with food when she goes in and now she will run in there in anticipation when I point to it.
> 
> Good luck! And I hope you don't have to pay £65 at the pet shop (we did and then saw them online for much cheaper!).


Could you recommend a particular crate, please? TIA


----------

